# Everyone deals with it differently! Coping Responses



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

COPING RESPONSES TO EMOTIONAL PROBLEMS. Have a read of this and see what you think:

http://www.schematherapy.com/id71.htm

You may have a main way of coping, and sometimes switch to others. Can you recognise any?

Ross


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

I think I have used most of these at some point or another.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My top 3:

1. Social withdrawal/excessive autonomy
2. Compliance
3. Psychological withdrawal


----------

